# Google- Research Finds Healthy Use For Tanning Beds As Pain Treatment - WFMY News 2



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Research Finds Healthy Use For Tanning Beds As Pain TreatmentWFMY News 2, NC - <nobr>2 hours ago</nobr>Other pain syndromes, such as *irritable bowel syndrome* or migraine headaches, are seen in individuals affected by fibromyalgia. The majority of the three to *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

